# Mindfactory



## Necthor (27. März 2011)

MoinMoin,
Will mir grad ein paar PC-Teile zulegen.
Mindfactory bietet bei Bestellungen von 0.00 Uhr bis 6.00 Kostenfreien Versand an.
Irgendwo hatte ich vor einer Weile mal gelesen, dass manche Shops bei solchen Aktionen die Preise erhöhen.
Weiss jemand ob Mindfactory die Mitternachtspreise "anpasst".

Dankee



ps.: Keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht bitte verschieben.


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

Nein Machen sie nicht ...aber bei Mindf. Musst du sehr aufpassen das wenn du mehrere Teile bestellst nicht ehwig warten musst (weil immer eins nicht verfügbar ist) Bestellungen - Mindfactory AG Community Forum
lies dir ein paar vorgangsNummern durch


----------



## dot (27. März 2011)

Das machen die halt um Morgens schon ausgelastet zu sein und um die Bestellungen besser auf den Tag verteilt zu bekommen.


----------



## Necthor (27. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Nein Machen sie nicht ...aber bei Mindf. Musst du sehr aufpassen das wenn du mehrere Teile bestellst nicht ehwig warten musst (weil immer eins nicht verfügbar ist) Bestellungen - Mindfactory AG Community Forum
> lies dir ein paar vorgangsNummern durch


 

Das liest sich echt übel, besonders das hier: http://forum.mindfactory.de/bestellungen/61853-vorgangsnummer-2754610-a.html
Änliches zieht sich weiter nach unten durch.
Hab jetzt gar keine Lust bei MF zu bestellen.

Kennt Ihr einen zuverlässigen Versänder?


----------



## AdeE (27. März 2011)

Tag,

so viel negatives habe ich von MF eigentlich nicht gehört. 
Empfehlen kann ich:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/home.jsp?lb
http://www.hoh.de/
http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html
http://www.mix-computer.de/
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/

Edit: Es gab auch irgendwo mal ein Thread zum Thema Versandhändler ... finde diesen nur gerade nicht.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (27. März 2011)

Neal schrieb:


> Das liest sich echt übel, besonders das hier: Vorgangsnummer: 2754610 - Mindfactory AG Community Forum
> Änliches zieht sich weiter nach unten durch.
> Hab jetzt gar keine Lust bei MF zu bestellen.
> 
> Kennt Ihr einen zuverlässigen Versänder?



Wiso? Mindfactory ist doch top bis auf die lagerbestände manchmal.

Kein wunder das du da meistens nur schlechte sachen in deren ihren forum liest weil die anderen shops gar kein forum haben und natürlich nur die wo probleme haben ins forum schreiben


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

Neal schrieb:


> Das liest sich echt übel, besonders das hier: Vorgangsnummer: 2754610 - Mindfactory AG Community Forum
> Änliches zieht sich weiter nach unten durch.
> Hab jetzt gar keine Lust bei MF zu bestellen.
> 
> Kennt Ihr einen zuverlässigen Versänder?


 
Ich hab bei Mindf. mein ganzes sys bestellt (siehe sig) ausser die WaKü ... weil sie sehr Günstig sind , habe dafür aber  5 mal anrufen müssen um die Bestellung ankommen zu lassen weil immer ein Teil nicht verfügbar war  und auf die Warteliste gesetzt wurde (samt ganzer Bestellung) .
Du mußt wenn du bei Mindf. bestellst (Ganzes Sys) immer am ball bleiben das die Bestellung auch raus geht  ... bei mir ging es zügig weil ich am Ball war , andere haben einen Monat auf ihr Pc in einzelteilen gewartet ...
wenn man bei Mindf. nur 1-2 teile bestellt ist es bedenklos ...bei mir waren es aber 10 einzelteile und ich musste mehrmals per Telefon ummodeln (hab mein Sys aber trotzdem innerhalb 3-4 tage gehabt weil ich mich im Forum Belesen habe und wie schon gesagt am Ball war)
muß dazu sagen das dieses alles im Neujahr geschah


----------



## Leandros (27. März 2011)

Das die ein Paket nicht versenden wenn ein Teil nicht verfügbar ist, ist Normal. Macht hoh.de und alternate.de auch. Außerdem sind die bestands Anzeigen bei JEDEM Händler nur ein Indiz auf das man sich nicht verlassen sollte.
Wenn es partout nicht versendet wird, einfach ne Mail oder Anrufen, Teil ersetzen oder Stornieren und dann später / woanders / in einem zweiten Paket bestellen. 

Kann Mindfactory, Home Of Hardware und Alternate nur Empfehlen!


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2011)

Mit Mindfactory war ich immer sehr zufrieden, bis die ein Mainboard, bei welchem plötzlich 2 RAM-Slots keinen RAM mehr erkannten, nicht umtauschen wollten. Ich musste mich 3 Monate lang mit unfreundlichen Sachbearbeitern und einer noch unfreundlicheren Abteilungsleiterin herumschlagen, bis die mein Board endlich zu Asus schickten und ich daraufhin Ersatz bekam.
Das ganze trotz dem bezahlten "Service Level Gold", wohlgemerkt. Einem Kumpel ist das gleiche passiert - ich bestelle da nicht mehr.

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Jacob Elektronik gemacht, habe da zuletzt Sachen im Wert von rund 700 € bestellt. Auch eine Reklamation (Grafikkarte, die nicht die erhoffte Leistung brachte) lief absolut reibungslos.

MfG Jimini


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

Bei Jacob hab ich auch gute Erfahrung gemacht ... bei Mindfactory hab ich aber dieses Jahr schon 1800€ gelassen ... und es ging ganz gut , die haben sogar 160€ Ram der bei meinen P67 sys nicht Funzte anstandslos umgetauscht (geld innerhalb 4 Tage Retur)


----------



## xeno75 (27. März 2011)

Service Level Gold ist bei Mindfactory wohl nur eine Methode ein paar Taler zusätzlich zu verdienen. Ich habe noch keine positive Auswirkung vom Gold Service bemerken können. Ich habe am 3. März mein komplettes System dort bestellt und warte leider immer noch auf Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Blu Ray Laufwerk und Soundkarte. Es liegt am B3 Board, das bisher 4x verschoben wurde und leider auch nicht woanders erhältlich ist...aber teilweise waren die anderen Teile schon wieder als lagernd im Shop und sind trotzdem nicht für mich reserviert worden, obwohl der Gold Service ja eigentlich dafür da sein soll... 
Die Preise dort sind prima aber ich finde der Service ist nur mittelmäßig und der Gold-Service nur augenwischerei. Blöd ist auch das man die "Preisverbesserungen" die in der Wartezeit passieren nicht bekommt. Wenn ich jetzt mein System bestellen würde, würde ich ca 70-100 Euro sparen.

Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, es gibt auch für jeden anderen Shop viele negative Erfahrungsberichte. Von daher würde ich mich nicht von ein paar Meinungen in einem Forum abschrecken lassen dort zu bestellen


----------



## KOF328 (27. März 2011)

ich habe bisher nur positive erfahrungen mit MF gemacht, hatten bei einem kollegen auch sofort ein fehlerhaftes mainboard umgetauscht ohne probleme!
MfG KOF


----------



## Modding.Versity (31. März 2011)

Ich bestell auch gerne bei Mindfactory. Gerade weil ich nur 5min von Mindfactory entfernt wohne und es dann bequem im Shop abhole.

Liegt auf meinem Arbeitsweg


----------



## david430 (31. März 2011)

naja ich habe schon öfter festgestellt, dass sie die preise zu der zeit anheben. wollte bei denen hardware bestellen und habe dadurch die teile öfter angeschaut. je öfter ich das tat, je teurer wurde es, das gehäuse ist dann um 20€!!!!! gestiegen. dann hab ich wo anders bestellt. ist mir jetzt schon verdammt oft dort vorgekommen, dass se die preise bei vielen klicks erhöht haben. ihr könnt jetzt sagen, ich hätte paranoia, aber so oft, wie ich das schon erlebt habe, mögen es grafikkarte, gehäuse, mainboards, ram oder andere hardware sein, kann ich eig nur sagen, dass da ein system dahinter stecken muss. manchmal sinds nur kleine beträge, wie 1-2 euronen, aber manchmal wirklich wie im falle des gehäuses en batzen mehr...


----------



## xeno75 (31. März 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> manchmal sinds nur kleine beträge, wie 1-2 euronen, aber manchmal wirklich wie im falle des gehäuses en batzen mehr...


 
Ja, bei den Sachen die ich mir ausgesucht hab ist zum Beispiel ein Blu-Ray Brenner der immer zwischen 115 und 136 Euro schwankt. Als ich bestellt habe war er natürlich auf 136  Ich find's ziemlich ätzend das man auf dem Preis festsitzt den die Artikel bei der Bestellung hatten. Wenn ich 4 Wochen vor erscheinen bestelle tue ich denen doch einen Gefallen weil sie ihren Einkauf besser planen können. Aber so habe ich jetzt mehr bezahlt.


----------



## moe (31. März 2011)

Ich hab mit MF noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Alles was als lagernd gekennzeichnet war, wurde auch sofort geliefert.
Nur der Service Level Gold ist unnötig, das Geld kann man sich sparen.

Nachts sind dir preise dort auch nicht teurer als tagsüber, allerdings schwanken die öfter mal. Da sollte man öfter mal reinschauen.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (31. März 2011)

Neal schrieb:


> Das liest sich echt übel, besonders das hier: Vorgangsnummer: 2754610 - Mindfactory AG Community Forum
> Änliches zieht sich weiter nach unten durch.
> Hab jetzt gar keine Lust bei MF zu bestellen.
> 
> Kennt Ihr einen zuverlässigen Versänder?


 
Völliger Quatsch...
Habe meinen Rechner dort auch bestellt komplett Einzelteile und habe dann vorsichtshalber den Support gebeten meine Artikel zu "sperren".
D.h. Jeder Artikel wurde für mich jeweils 1 x für mich reserviert und wenn alles verfügbar ist, geht alles raus.

Habe 3 Tage gewartet, dann wars alles bei mir.

Man muss einfach mal den A*** in der Hose haben und höflich nachfragen. HAbe mit dem Support bzw den Lieferungen dort auch noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------

